# Mr. Hardwick's: Not the Easter Bunny....



## method1 (5/5/19)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/19)

The rabid were-rabbit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/19)

Is it those white Rabbit sweets?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (6/5/19)

this looks like "white rabbit"!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (6/5/19)

Yoh white rabbit sweets are best! This will be epic! Camoooooon Mr Joel... U can't be like this. Release these beauties

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (6/5/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Safz_b (6/5/19)

I can still taste those sweets with that melt in mouth paper on it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (6/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> X1


I second this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (6/5/19)

I can't remember the taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (8/5/19)

Definitely looks like White Rabbit Sweets.... Love that flavour.... 
Sounds Frikken Awesome as a Vape Juice...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1 (1/8/19)

We are HOPPY to announce that "......" will be released in a limited run at VAPECON 2019!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/19)

method1 said:


> We are HOPPY to announce that "......" will be released in a limited run at VAPECON 2019!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (1/8/19)

method1 said:


> We are HOPPY to announce that "......" will be released in a limited run at VAPECON 2019!


The rabbit looks a little chunky.... I cant wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (1/8/19)

YAY!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/8/19)

Will this be Vapecon exclusive? If so, somebody pleaseeee buy me a bottle.. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (2/8/19)

KarlDP said:


> Will this be Vapecon exclusive? If so, somebody pleaseeee buy me a bottle.. LOL



Hi, the launch will be at vapecon, and will be available at stores thereafter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/19)

method1 said:


> Hi, the launch will be at vapecon, and will be available at stores thereafter.



Your flag below your avatar says you are in the USA @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (5/8/19)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/8/19)

Lol @method1 - thats cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1 (27/8/19)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

Telling ya all that is one awesome bunny , bought it and demanded 2 White Rabbit sweets as well... and got it !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (1/9/19)

Thanks to everyone who came past to say hi! Great to meet some new people and see old friends again!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (1/9/19)

Everytime I walked past the stand I had to refill my dripper. 

I don't even like candies but this juice is a winner.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/9/19)

Rabbit is goooooood







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (17/9/19)

Where can I get some in JHB?


----------



## method1 (17/9/19)

ShamZ said:


> Where can I get some in JHB?



Hi, what area?


----------



## Vapessa (17/9/19)

Hi @method1 
Where can I get some in Pinetown - Durban?


----------



## ShamZ (17/9/19)

method1 said:


> Hi, what area?


Currently staying in the West Rand, on the road though so visit the rest of JHB. Offices in Midrand


----------



## ShamZ (18/9/19)

Picked up at Vape Club Benoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (18/9/19)

ShamZ said:


> Picked up at Vape Club Benoni



Thanks, hope you enjoy it!


----------

